# Gator glass blanks for surf rod?



## jettycowboy47

I am still looking for an ideal surf rod that has more give in its action not a high power cue stick. I looking at the custom route & either have some build for me or take the jump and do it myself.

I came across mudhole.com and they have Gator E -glass Blanks that were a good price. I saw one blank which is listed as *Pomp-light-13* which is described as a 13' 12-30 # line rating. I investigated other sites to find more about it and it seems to be a "parabolic" rod with sweet spot in the middle of the blank. It has a following in the east coast old school fishermen esp in Fla for Pompanos.

Would this be a good light meduium duty rod for the surf in the Gulf? My target fish are the slot reds, trouts & whiting with live and cut bait. Distance is not as important-1st gut would be ok. As I have learned that my current rod is a hvy action heaver used mostly for Shark fishing I wanted to scale down. Would a Pompano style blank be a good idea? Please help.


----------



## Goags

A one piece 13' will eat you up in shipping/handling from Fla. Maybe look at the Batson line up, w/ a 2 pc. I don't do much long rod surf fishing anymore, but if ya decide to build yourself one, I will gladly help/assist. I'm up in Allen.


----------



## VinceB

At Phenix when we ship a rod it cost about 15-$20.00! The minute that pakage goes over 10' it jumps straight to $150.00!!


----------



## SurfRunner

If you are wanting a parabolic glass surf rod or the fish you mentioned, That gator blank shoud be exactly what you want.

I have a Rainshadow *SU1264F* just for pomps, slot reds, and whatever else on the smaller side. It works perfect in the surf for me, and it's not big and heavy. However, it is not parabolic like you want but I think you will like it. I have caught numerous pompano and slot reds in the surf with it, and I use it for chunking large spoons for kings off the SS jetties.

It's 2 piece so shippng shouldn't be an issue.

Go to this page, it's at the bottom: http://www.batsonenterprises.com/surf


----------



## jettycowboy47

*That sounds right!*



SurfRunner said:


> If you are wanting a parabolic glass surf rod or the fish you mentioned, That gator blank shoud be exactly what you want.
> 
> I have a Rainshadow *SU1264F* just for pomps, slot reds, and whatever else on the smaller side. It works perfect in the surf for me, and it's not big and heavy. However, it is not parabolic like you want but I think you will like it. I have caught numerous pompano and slot reds in the surf with it, and I use it for chunking large spoons for kings off the SS jetties.
> 
> It's 2 piece so shippng shouldn't be an issue.
> 
> Go to this page, it's at the bottom: http://www.batsonenterprises.com/surf


I love those Rainshadow blanks! I have one for freshwater floatfishing for Carp.
I need to have some weight however ie. at least 2oz. So maybe a little light for bait chucking. Then again I dont know what im talking about..
Where i fish 2 oz maybe all i need. I am not into fishing with metal, plastic, or feather just bait.
150 dollars for shipping ??!! 
So this rod has a "softer" spine to "load" ie flex when a fish bites? No cue stick.plse.


----------



## jettycowboy47

*Thanks!*



Goags said:


> A one piece 13' will eat you up in shipping/handling from Fla. Maybe look at the Batson line up, w/ a 2 pc. I don't do much long rod surf fishing anymore, but if ya decide to build yourself one, I will gladly help/assist. I'm up in Allen.


Barlows in Richardson any good for supplies?


----------



## SurfRunner

2 oz is perfect the blank I mentioned. I cast fingermullet, and dead shrimp with it.


----------



## jettycowboy47

*Does it bend when a fish strikes?*



SurfRunner said:


> 2 oz is perfect the blank I mentioned. I cast fingermullet, and dead shrimp with it.


Also. is this on the open surf/beachfront? or just the bay? Too many of my rods don't telegraph the bite visually. Get a lot of bump offs...


----------



## Goags

jettycowboy47 said:


> Barlows in Richardson any good for supplies?


Not so much. They have a very limited inventory.


----------



## ellisredfish

Why not use steelhead blanks? I have three 8 foot steelhead rods that I use in the surf. I also built two light saltwater rods for one of my boys. I used Batson SW967F blanks that I bought from Utmost Enterprises. They give me a discount on all of their blanks and I don't have a wholesale license.


----------



## SurfRunner

jettycowboy47 said:


> Also. is this on the open surf/beachfront? or just the bay? Too many of my rods don't telegraph the bite visually. Get a lot of bump offs...


I use mine strictly in theusurf and on the jetties. Anywhere where I want to cast far.

Ellis's idea is a great idea also.


----------



## SurfRunner

Here are a couple of pictures of mine. The one closest is the one I am talking about in the first picture. That is it alone in the second. I use an abu 6500c3 with 14 lb. mono on it.


----------



## jettycowboy47

SurfRunner said:


> I use mine strictly in theusurf and on the jetties. Anywhere where I want to cast far.
> 
> Ellis's idea is a great idea also.


Do you wrap your own? or a custom rod builder? How difficult to wrap guides etc?

I am really wanting this rod to "telegraph" visually the hits from the fish.. Don't know the correct term to use respnsive?loading? What # line do you use?

The Gator rod i spoke of earlierm looks like it might be a telephone pole weight wise. The parabolic mid rod action is of interest. Maybe too much so.


----------



## jettycowboy47

SurfRunner said:


> Here are a couple of pictures of mine. The one closest is the one I am talking about in the first picture. That is it alone in the second. I use an abu 6500c3 with 14 lb. mono on it.


Pretty! I want to up and go now. I have two abu 6501 C4s that i love so maybe baitcasting instead of spinning. 14# sounds right.

What kind of guides & reel seat? I like the flame orange, nice touch.

The split grip and wrapped cork is that expensive?

Just curious, where were you at? The ocean is making me really homesick.

Thanks!


----------



## SurfRunner

jettycowboy47 said:


> Do you wrap your own? or a custom rod builder? How difficult to wrap guides etc?
> 
> I am really wanting this rod to "telegraph" visually the hits from the fish.. Don't know the correct term to use respnsive?loading? What # line do you use?
> 
> The Gator rod i spoke of earlierm looks like it might be a telephone pole weight wise. The parabolic mid rod action is of interest. Maybe too much so.


I wrap my own. It is not hard to do if you keep it basic. There is a lot of tutorials on youtube and such. You can get a lot of help here too. Or, many of us here may do it for you for a fair price.

I don't have a problem seeing a hit on my rod.

The guides, real seat and components I used for this rod are the same as what you would see on a standard casting or popping rod. The componants don't cost too much, but the blank isn't cheap.


----------



## jettycowboy47

SurfRunner said:


> I wrap my own. It is not hard to do if you keep it basic. There is a lot of tutorials on youtube and such. You can get a lot of help here too. Or, many of us here may do it for you for a fair price.
> 
> I don't have a problem seeing a hit on my rod.
> 
> The guides, real seat and components I used for this rod are the same as what you would see on a standard casting or popping rod. The componants don't cost too much, but the blank isn't cheap.


PM sent.


----------

